# Swiming with the Dolphins



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Pictures: Me and my mom
http://img38.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/Print_45.jpg

and Just me 
http://img38.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/Print_44.jpg


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's pretty cool. Where do you get to swim with dolphins down there?


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Discovery Cove... It was a new place in which only one thousand people can go in a day for a pretty penny. It is bascly a nice relaxing place in which you can swim in both salt water were you can snurckle (sp?) with diffrent species of fish and large sting rays (about 12 feet) etc.... Then a fresh water pool which is pretty deep and is like swiming in a clean river.... Then they have an area in which you walk in with sting rays that are small and just pet them. But you bascly make an opontment to swim with the dolphin for a full half and hour and bascly learn about them. It is very cool and they are well trained too. It is very nice and well worth the money plus you get a nice free lunch (which is actually very good) and varies other things along the way. I did take underwater pictures. Soon as they are developed I will post them.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

Totally awesome pics! I've always wanted to do that!!!


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

sounds great... and I'm really glad you had a good time...
So don't let the following change or hinder your memories of your trip or think less of me .

I ****ing hate dolphins, I would like to club baby dolphins for a living. If I could harpoon a dolphin in it's throat and cook and eat it, I would. I've been scared of everything in the water since Orca. And when I was really little I remember hearing a story about some swimmers who were swimming with the dolphins and the little bastards swam around them so fast it made a whirl pool and drown the poor fools, laughing and flippering around the whole time.

A friend of mine used to be the head diver of a marine life aquarium park thinggy around here, and he was always getting abused by these 500lb MFers.

But I once fed one a sardine and it danced for me... But I'm scared of them, and that's my story.....
I really wouldn't want to hurt one of them, but iii I am frightened.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Dolphins are wild animals so of course some idiots out there will swim with wild ones expecting them to be "nice" and they are but they are also wild and don't know humans can not breath underwater. There is actually law banning swiming with any mariene wild life without a perminat and you most be an expert in order to do so or in company of one.

Dolphins are not that scary. Most likely they will not hurt anyone. Trust me I swam with one. They really easily pay attention expecially trained ones to things around them including people. They are almost like dogs but well trained.


----------

